
Ask HN: What's the best developer conference talk you saw in 2016? - bontoJR
What is the best developer conference talk you saw (person or online) this year (2016)?<p>What inspired you most? Why are you recommending it?
======
kzisme
I really enjoyed this talk (and many of his other talks)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFVDNTXIC_Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFVDNTXIC_Y)

The speaker is Pieter Hintjens and the Conference is "Coding Serbia 2014".

He has many interesting perspectives, wrote often about them, and has done a
good amount of talks. He also founded ZeroMQ.

